

Show HN: HTML5/JS real time whiteboard [fabricjs & backbone marionnette] - coulix
http://tutorsbox.com

======
alexforster
This seems to be priced incredibly aggressively. $20 for ten hours of use -
per _month_ \- is the cheapest plan. Someone using this full time would be
forced to buy the $100/month plan for 100 hours, since the middle tier, at 30
hours per week, would not be enough for them. For a collaborative whiteboard?
Essentially, "Draw Something" but retooled for education?

------
arturbelico
It looks nice. Can't you create the whiteboards so that the users don't need
to login (except the creator of the whiteboard)? Maybe just creating a url
that is a guid.

~~~
coulix
We could create a guest account but usually the tutor knows the student and
will give more than one lessons. We also simplified the onboarding process for
the student to a minimum number of fields.

